# Habt ihr mal ein paar Tourinfos für mich



## sigggi (11. Mai 2014)

Für meine Köln - Harz Tour bräuchte ich mal ein paar Streckeninfos.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## sigggi (21. Mai 2014)

Die Planung geht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

